# Bye Spot!



## tholmes (Jul 5, 2019)

So, this post is a little overdue, I've actually been gone for a few weeks, but whatever. Five years later, one and a half as a lead, and I'm finally done. I just got sick of it one night after a shift and put in applications elsewhere. When I heard back within a day, I knew it was time and put in my notice.
I've started somewhere similar to electronics at another retailer, time will tell how it goes. I'm just happy to be done and gone, the only thing I think I'll miss is the team I worked with. Even then, though, it was a bit much after seeing six or seven full sets of TMs turn over in the time I was paying attention. 
Bye Spot, I'll be watching from afar now!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 5, 2019)

Congrats, a spot loss:


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 5, 2019)

Congrats and Good Luck!


----------



## Times Up (Jul 5, 2019)

Good Luck!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 6, 2019)

\


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jul 6, 2019)

Good for you!!!! You will be better off without the spot!!!!


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 6, 2019)

Congratulations! Good luck in the new job.


----------



## tholmes (Apr 17, 2020)

So, update to everything: after 10 months at the new job, I can say I've enjoyed it far more than my last few months at Spot. Unfortunately, I've been furloughed until further notice, and it couldn't be at a worse time. It just so happens that my lease is up in about a month and a half, and I don't have anything new quite yet.

As such, I'm having to consider the idea of going back to Spot for better or for worse. I suppose only time will tell though.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Apr 17, 2020)

tholmes said:


> So, update to everything: after 10 months at the new job, I can say I've enjoyed it far more than my last few months at Spot. Unfortunately, I've been furloughed until further notice, and it couldn't be at a worse time. It just so happens that my lease is up in about a month and a half, and I don't have anything new quite yet.
> 
> As such, I'm having to consider the idea of going back to Spot for better or for worse. I suppose only time will tell though.


Don't do it there are other places to work at.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 18, 2020)

tholmes said:


> So, update to everything: after 10 months at the new job, I can say I've enjoyed it far more than my last few months at Spot. Unfortunately, I've been furloughed until further notice, and it couldn't be at a worse time. It just so happens that my lease is up in about a month and a half, and I don't have anything new quite yet.
> 
> As such, I'm having to consider the idea of going back to Spot for better or for worse. I suppose only time will tell though.


Nice to get an update, so often we get invested and are left hanging as to what folks are up to.  In this unprecedented time at least Target offers a paycheck, so many other venues are closed !  We have tons of openings at my store, although seasonal hire for now cause my entire team went on LOA.  Our HR is very liberal on getting paid time off approved for 14-30 days and using sick/vacation time to pay tm’s to stay home so most are choosing to not come in.

also: we find out about a new positive test result every day - the number of tm‘s infected is still climbing.


----------



## tholmes (Apr 24, 2020)

Another further update: I was able to close a new lease yesterday, which was much sooner than expected. Also was able to put together a plan for the remaining time until my job removes me from furlough. As of now, that plan does not involve returning to Spot. So far so good.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Apr 24, 2020)

tholmes said:


> Another further update: I was able to close a new lease yesterday, which was much sooner than expected. Also was able to put together a plan for the remaining time until my job removes me from furlough. As of now, that plan does not involve returning to Spot. So far so good.


Good don't go back there to work. I hope this plan works out for you.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Apr 29, 2020)

"Out, damned spot!  Out, I say!" - Macbeth:  Act 5 Scene 1 Page 2

Congrats! - Me


----------



## tholmes (Jan 12, 2021)

Well, didn't think this was going to happen, but I'm back at Spot for the time being. Moved states recently, and my transfer fell through with my other job. So, back to Spot and back to electronics for a while.


----------



## Rastaman (Jan 12, 2021)

Glad you didn't burn any bridges. Welcome back!!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 12, 2021)

Welcome back!


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh too bad you had to go the shitty spot. Well hopefully something better comes along soon.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 13, 2021)

Welcome back!


----------



## tholmes (Apr 4, 2021)

Final update as far as Spot is concerned: I managed to land something in my field doing tech support/IT and I'm done with Spot for good. Better pay and more consistent hours for what sounds like significantly less work in a given day. 

Bye Spot, not looking back this time!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 4, 2021)

tholmes said:


> Final update as far as Spot is concerned: I managed to land something in my field doing tech support/IT and I'm done with Spot for good. Better pay and more consistent hours for what sounds like significantly less work in a given day.
> 
> Bye Spot, not looking back this time!


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Apr 4, 2021)

Good for you the spot can kiss your ass!!!!


----------

